# First Build for 5yr old youth atv build



## zigtech (Oct 28, 2014)

hi everyone been reading for awhile learning alot from peoples builds.

So my son has a atv powerwheels that im getting tired of fixing. Im going to be picking up a Chinese 110cc youth size atv and make it electric (less stuff to go wrong). This is what im going to be buying i just want everyone though about it.

This is all coming from electricscooterkits
48v 750w motor
48v 750w controller
48v thumb throttle

Four 12v 30ah sla batterys

gear ratio 4.81:1 to 5:1 on 16" tires (will post weight once I strip t down)


would this be a good start all he drive on is flat grass and sidewalk. all im looking for battery time is 1 hr and 15mph.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Popular mechanics had an article a while back about a new modular power wheels variant for racing. I am at a loss about the fragility, my kid probably put a couple thousand miles on his Barbie jeep before he got too big. The battery was the first thing to go, couple of lawn tractor ones from Kmart a and he'd run for at least 3/4 of the day. Tires were a different matter, probably 3 sets got thrashed. Order desk Power wheels ladies were fun to deal with, but at least they knew what fit.

Fastest power wheels in the hood, he wanted to be a truck driver so he was constantly hooking up things to tow, like 2 radio wagons. Had to make him a draw bar.


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

I grabbed a razor pocket mod for free and replaced the pair of dead 7ah agms with three 9ah agms (and a 36v charger).

They're easy to find cheap because people fail to charge them immediately after use and the batteries fail in less than a year. Definitely will run around grass for an hour... but no suspension.

Edit: the motor controller has no problem coping with a 50% overvolt. Motor doesn't get too hot.


----------



## zigtech (Oct 28, 2014)

His 4 wheeler powerwheels has lost reverse and I've replaced the pedal switch about 5 times he like to make it gallop but it melts the switch after awhile. I was seeing the razor quad hear good things about it but it's smaller then his powerwheels. Also I'm getting the atv for free. The razor cost 350 at Wal-Mart so I thought I could get the atv and covert it to electric gives me something to do.


----------



## zigtech (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok quick question I want to go down to 48v 500w motor the kit I found has a controller for 20amp max but the battery I want to get is 12v 30ah. Will this burn up the controller? Also the atv has headlights can I just wire it to one of the four batteries or should I get another battery just for the headlights?


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

You'll need 4 of those batteries in a series.

And amps are drawn from, not "pushed" by the battery, so your big battery won't hurt your controller. But you will need 4 of them.


----------



## zigtech (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah I was going to get 4 batteries I guess I'll get a fith one to power the headlights. Once I start working on it I'll post pictures.


----------

